# format de la prise jack imac G4



## sioux (3 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,
j'ai entendu dire que la prise jack des imac G4 (tournesol) était du 2,5 ?
est ce vrai et si oui, existe-t-il des adaptateurs ? 
merci


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> j'ai entendu dire que la prise jack des imac G4 (tournesol) était du 2,5 ?
> est ce vrai et si oui, existe-t-il des adaptateurs ?
> merci


Y a des adaptateurs pour tout à notre époque ... si tu sais ce qu'il te faut fonce dans un magasin audio/video


----------



## richard-deux (3 Décembre 2005)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> j'ai entendu dire que la prise jack des imac G4 (tournesol) était du 2,5 ?
> est ce vrai et si oui, existe-t-il des adaptateurs ?
> merci



Je confirme la prise jack est du 2,5 comme sur les imac G3. 

Comme le dit jo_6466, tu as un adaptateur pour 4¤ dans n'importe quel magasin.


----------



## nicogala (3 Décembre 2005)

De quelle prise parlez-vous ? La prise casque c'est une prise tout à fait standard, celle utilisée par les casques depuis plus de 20ans !
Par contre si vous parlez de la prise spéciale pour les ProSpeakers, auto-alimentée, c'est autre chose... il vous faudrait préciser dans les questions et... les réponses :rateau:
J'ai pésumé que c'était la sortie et non l'entrée hein... vu que c'était pas non plus précisé...
De même vous parlez d'adaptateur à 4¤ sans savoir vers quel format ?


----------



## sioux (3 Décembre 2005)

merci, j'en ai effectivement trouvé sur le net.


----------

